# Wlan Problem ! - alle 30-60 sek. Lags



## philedephilphil (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Seit 2 Tagen habe ich ein WLan , mein Problem ist dass ich speziel beim spielen ca. alle 30-60 Sekunden Lags (Unterbrechungen) von ca. 0,5 Sekunden habe .
Hat vielleicht irgend einer eine Idee wie ich dieses Problem beheben könnte?
Windows zeigt mir an das die Verbindung gut bis sehr gut ist , und die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit 24 - 36 mbit beträgt. Mein Ping ist eigentlich auch normal , etwa 20 bis 30 , außer bei Lags ( ca. 150 bis 200).


Router : Netgear FWG114P 802.11g  (54mbit)
Karte: Netgear WG511 (54mbit)
Internet: DSL 768 + FastPath


Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. Mai 2004)

Hi

Hast du irgendwelche Störgeräte in der Nähe? Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Mikowelle. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Script_Kiddie (31. Mai 2004)

Der erste Router, den ich hatte, war irgendwie so beschädigt, dass er alle 5 MInuten komplett ausgefallen ist! Ich hab zuerst gedacht, dass WLAN allgemein noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten ist, oder mein ISP streikt. Später hab ich ihn dann eingeschickt, und das Service-Team hat mir einen neuen Router zukommen lassen, weil die selbst ratlos waren. Der neue funktioniert tadellos. => Fazit: Lass ihn mal untersuchen, ich nehm ja an, dass du noch Garantie darauf hast  
Greetz


----------



## Brotdose (6. Juni 2004)

Hi , verwendest du windows xp 
wenn ja weis ich woran es liegt , soweit ich gehört habe sucht windows xp alle 30-90 sekunden eine neue verbindung bei W-Lan  . versuch das mal irgendwo auszuschalten. 
Mfg Brotdose


----------



## sponda (10. August 2004)

weiss einer wo man das einstellen kann, dass xp nicht nach einer neuen wlan verbindung sucht

Ich hab das Problem auch, das regt auf, komischerweise hab ich das bei allen Spielen nur Comand and Conquer nicht oder ich merke es nicht bei c&c.


----------



## AndreRode (11. August 2004)

ich habe das gleiche problem mit diesem Router ibtte hleft mir und den anderen


----------



## AndreRode (14. August 2004)

kann uns denn keiner helfen
ich abe schon in etliche foren gepostet aber niemand hilf mir


----------



## Jägermeister (20. August 2004)

habt ihr funkmäuse oder ähnliches
meine funkmaus hat das wlan auch immer in die knie gezwungen. ich hab das wlan dann auf nen anderen kanal gestellt.

außerdem schaut mal, ob ihr mit den treibern/programmen von euren wlankarten die karte konfigurieren könnt, die haben meist nen größeren funktionsumfang. ihr müsst dann nur noch in den eingenschaften der wlanverbindung unter drahtlose netzwerke den haken bei windows zum konfigurieren der einstellungen verwenden entfernen.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (8. August 2007)

Der Thread ist zwar damn alt..aber ich hab die lags auch gehabt und musste nur nach dem er meinen Access Point gefunden hat beim Start... Einfach den Dienst: "Konfigurationsfreie Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung" Deaktiveren... Weil dieser Dienst alle 60sek. einen Neunen Access Point sucht.. daher die Lags... aber bevor ihr den Rechner runterfahren tut den Dienst wieder aktivieren und starten weil er beim next boot denn kein Access Pont findet ^^ oder jedenfals erst nach 1-2min ! 

Eines sei noch gesagt... ein anderen Kanal über euren Router einstellen 6-11 (z.B. 10) .. Ich hab nun keine Lags mehr dadurch und spiel alles flüssig...da sag mal einer WLAN sei doof =)


----------

